# Keine Trennung der Netzlaufwerk unter Win XP bei Crosslink-Netzwerk



## LSloan (25. Dezember 2003)

*Wie verhindert man die Trenung von Netzlaufwerken unter Win XP bei Crosslinknetzwerk?*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Hab ein 2 Rechner über ein Crosslink verbunden. Das eine ist ein Win 98 Rechner und das andere war ein Win 95, der jetzt durch einen Win XP Rechner ersetzt wurde. Das Problem ist nun, dass auf dem Win XP (ehemals WIn 95) ein Programm installiert ist, das beim arbeiten auf ein Netzlaufwerk zugreift. Die Quelle des Netzlaufwerkes befindet sich lokal auf dem Win XP Rechner, er funktioniert für dieses Programm als Server. Das Problem ist nun, dass Win XP im gegensatz zu Win 95 sofort die Verbindung zum Netzlaufwerk trennt, wenn der andere Rechner nicht an ist., was dann zur Folge hatt, dass das Programm nicht läuft, obwohl das Netzlaufwerk sich ja auf dem Win XP Rechner befindet.
Meine Frage nun: 
Kann ich entweder diese Funktion bei Win XP so einstellen wie bei Win 95 (dh keine automatische Trennung des Neztlaufwerkes) oder gibt es irgend ein Programm das Win XP vorgauckelt, das noch ein anderer Rechner im Netzwerk vorhanden ist?
Ich würde nämlich nur ungerne einen Hub/Switch kaufen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus und guten Rutsch, 
Sloan


----------

